# Moving to Melbourne from Singapore in mid-2023



## Vroop

Hello everyone,

I would be moving from Singapore to Melbourne in mid-2023 (internal transfer with my company). I and my family are Australian PRs but moving there for the first time. I am shortlisting suburbs with good schools, reasonable commute to the office etc. so that once we have a place to stay. we can get my son (just turned 9 - currently in grade 3 - session ending April 2023). 

I was looking for some advice and guidance on public school admissions in Melbourne. If we relocate in June, will the school permit my son to join grade 4? As he would have just started grade 4 in Singapore. And will they do some sort of evaluation before deciding to admit my son? Grateful for other members' advice on this.

Thanks and regards
Vroop


----------

